# Best Blues



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

I guess the Hendrix estate had a lot of the videos taken down. Here is one of Red House, though I'd have preferred to put up the studio track.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tdc

Best blues:






After that I will vote for the music on Led Zeppelin I and the John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers with Clapton 1966 album.


----------



## Rach Man

As Sonny Boy Williamson said, "Don't Start Me Talkin'" or I could put a lot of songs up here.
I'll keep it at two. The first is a very underrated, under-appreciated blues-man and blues guitarist, the late Luther Allison.


----------



## Rach Man

My other post is of my favorite blues-man, The Howlin' Wolf, with Hubert Sumlin on guitar; just classic.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rach Man said:


> My other post is of my favorite blues-man, The Howlin' Wolf, with Hubert Sumlin on guitar; just classic.


Sounds like Johnny borrowed a lot from Wolf's Highway 49:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> I guess the Hendrix estate had a lot of the videos taken down. Here is one of Red House, though I'd have preferred to put up the studio track.


There are two studio versions as well; one was released in Britain originally. It's available on the "Blues" CD. I feel it is a superior version, but judge for yourself. They both sound as if they are near-identical takes from the same session.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter was my hero in my high school years and before coming back to classical I collected all his CDs and listened to nothing but Johnny for three years. So please feel free to tell me I am posting too much Johnny Winter, but I can't help this one, his last solo acoustic song on his posthumously released album, Step Back.


----------



## Casebearer

Pure and powerful blues by Ted Hawkins


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> There are two studio versions as well; one was released in Britain originally. It's available on the "Blues" CD. I feel it is a superior version, but judge for yourself. They both sound as if they are near-identical takes from the same session.


I have that album. Great album! Yes, that is a much better version of Red House than the one I posted. Jimi's music is like Bob Dylan's--little to none on You Tube. So I was stuck with a less than ideal selection.

I think, though, that the Red House version I like best is the one off this album:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Peter Green - The Supernatural






Worried Dream - Peter Green & Fleetwood Mac


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter has done some great covers of Red House:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Green God again doing more BB King


----------



## Rach Man

Florestan said:


> Sounds like Johnny borrowed a lot from Wolf's Highway 49:


I believe both Hubert Sumlin (Howlin Wolf's guitarist) and Johnny Winter both stole some of these licks from Elmore James' classic song.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Maybe Johnny borrowed it from Elmore. I don't recall Johnny talking about Wolf in his biography (Raisin Cain) but seems Elmore was mentioned.

However Johnny did a Wolf cover. Love the lyrics: "I wore my 44 so long, it made my shoulder sore." 





And curiously there is another 44 song that is different. This I believe is an example of purosefully singing with slurred lyrics. No I don't think Johnny was just stoned. I have a bootleg concert where he was clearly drunk and it is nothing like this.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

A strange, droney instrumental that has a removed, otherworldly feel, as if it were recorded underwater. Great solos, this really shows his genius. The riff at 1:28 is brilliant, absolutely brilliant, and is the kind of thing Kim Wilson really took note of. The rhythmic aspect especially.


----------



## millionrainbows

Great vocal, great driving song, the band is tight on the breaks!


----------



## millionrainbows

The second half of his solo here (at 1:20) is fantastic, and shows a superior musical intelligence at work!


----------



## millionrainbows

An absolutely essential track, although Willie Brown (the one mentioned in "Crossroads") recorded only a handful of tracks.

"I got a woman, she's lightning when she smiles…" Real poetry!


----------



## millionrainbows

Another essential track by Blind Joe Reynolds, later covered by Cream.


----------



## millionrainbows

What can I say about Kim Wilson, the greatest living blues harmonica player?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

for me its Matt Taylor





Damn Youtube is down at my end will post some later like I remember when I was young and Black and Blue etc - now its back


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny was not a songwriter, and so did more covers, but he did write some great blues songs. When he quit the stadium rock scene and went back to the blues he put out this album which is all songs he wrote (as I recall), except the last song which is Muddy's and features Muddy:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I really like this guy. Plays a lot of 1920s and 30s blues:


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> Johnny was not a songwriter, and so did more covers, but he did write some great blues songs. When he quit the stadium rock scene and went back to the blues he put out this album which is all songs he wrote (as I recall), except the last song which is Muddy's and features Muddy:


He was using Muddy Water's band, which included James Cotton. He had access to them after he produced 2 of Muddy's albums. Great album.


----------



## millionrainbows

This guy is a great slide player, from Australia.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I have a couple of his albums.


----------



## Strange Magic

Howlin' Wolf: some more--


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> He was using Muddy Water's band, which included James Cotton. He had access to them after he produced 2 of Muddy's albums. Great album.


Yeah, Johnny, Muddy, and Cotton toured and put on some great concerts. Johnny also produced this album for another aged bluesman, Sonny Terry.

SONNY TERRY, Harmonica & Vocals
JOHNNY WINTER, Guitar & Piano
WILLIE DIXON, Bass
STYVE HOMNICK, Drums


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer

Some Dutch blues by Cuby and the Blizzards


----------



## Casebearer

And this one


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

Speaking of Johnny Winter, he had a good sense of humor. That song on 'Nothin' But The Blues', _Bladie May,_ about his knife, is a good example. Another good one is "The Monkey Song" from one of his last records.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another humorous song from Johnny (humorous and at the same time, good advice):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is one that is hilarious (though my wife probably would not find the humor in it):


----------



## millionrainbows

Re: _Give It Back:_ This also shows how Johnny Winter would "develop" a solo, until it peaked out, over a stretch of maybe three or four choruses. He does this on this song as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

This one also shows how Winter "develops" a solo over a time span:


----------



## millionrainbows

Of course, you must hear the original Bobby Bland version. Is that Clarence Holloman on guitar?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bobby Bland was another of the old masters that Johnny held in high regard. You seem like a big Johnny Winter fan, so I highly recommend you read his biography, Raisin Cain--there's a good album by same title too.


----------



## Rach Man

Bobby "Blue" Bland sang one of my favorite blues songs. I don't know if this is the best blues song . (There are so many.) But it definitely epitomizes the blues by telling how one man could feel so badly by how his woman treated him.


----------



## Rangstrom

here are some of my favorite recordings:

1. Buddy Guy--Stone Crazy
2. Hound Dog Taylor and the HouseRockers--first
3. Burnside on Burnside
4. Roy Rogers--Blues on the Range
5. North Mississippi Allstars--Shake Hands with Shorty
6. Collins, cray, Copeland--Showdown
7. John Mooney and Bluesiana--Travelin' On
8. Johnny Winter--first
9. Stevie Ray Vaughan--Live Alive
10. Allman Brothers Band--At Fillmore East.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rangstrom said:


> here are some of my favorite recordings:
> 
> 1. Buddy Guy--Stone Crazy
> 2. Hound Dog Taylor and the HouseRockers--first
> 3. Burnside on Burnside
> 4. Roy Rogers--Blues on the Range
> 5. North Mississippi Allstars--Shake Hands with Shorty
> 6. Collins, cray, Copeland--Showdown
> 7. John Mooney and Bluesiana--Travelin' On
> *8. Johnny Winter--first*
> 9. Stevie Ray Vaughan--Live Alive
> 10. Allman Brothers Band--At Fillmore East.


First meaning his first album? Well, Johnny sort of had two first albums, one he had cut before hitting the big time and his first Columbia album. Both are great albums. The Columbia album of course was heavily promoted, and so was the first to most people, but then the other first album was released by his old manager and cut into the sales figures of the Columbia album. Because his second Columbia album was called "Second Winter," some refer to the first Columbia album as First Winter (though more commonly it is referred to as "The Black Album"). So maybe that is what you mean.










Columbia album









Great site for Johnny Winter info: The Johnny Winter Story


----------



## Rangstrom

Florestan--yes, the first Columbia release. I bought the LP when it first came out. I still have it but it is a little beat up, so I recently purchased the remastered version which adds three tracks.

I should have also mentioned the Paul Butterfield Blues band, Lonnie Brooks, Lil' Ed and the Blues Imperials, J. B. Hutto, the Siegel-Schwall Blues Band, Mighty Joe Young, Dave "Snaker" Ray, Son Seals.....

It is a long list.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rangstrom said:


> Florestan--yes, the first Columbia release. I bought the LP when it first came out. I still have it but it is a little beat up, so I recently purchased the remastered version which adds three tracks.
> 
> I should have also mentioned the Paul Butterfield Blues band, Lonnie Brooks, Lil' Ed and the Blues Imperials, J. B. Hutto, the Siegel-Schwall Blues Band, Mighty Joe Young, Dave "Snaker" Ray, Son Seals.....
> 
> It is a long list.


Definitely a long list for great blues artists. I recall Johnny doing something with Son Seals too. I have the remastered Black Album. You want to get a copy of the special edition of Second Winter Legacy Edition which has two extra tracks and a whole extra disk which is a concert at Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## cwarchc

Elvis covered this track


----------



## cwarchc

Check out Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore is one of my favorites. Check out his tone in the solo near the end of the song. Bliss!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rach Man

There are many people who made the blues just a wonderful form of music. But I don't think that anyone did more for the blues than Willie Dixon. Willie played bass, wrote many of the great blues tunes of the 50's and 60's. Howlin' Wolf and Muddy Waters, the two giants of that era, vied for his songs. Plus he was a great producer of recorded music; truly a legend.

Here is a tune from Willie Dixon "The Chess Box". This is a great pair of CDs that shows off Willie and some of the blues giants performing his songs. This song that I have chosen is Willie doing his own tune. It's called "Walkin the Blues". I love this song.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Note that the bass player in this early Johnny Winter band later played bass for SRV.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

Edgar is on this album.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Love these where Edgar is in Johnny's band:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and the winner is.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

RIP Lonnie Brooks
http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/chicago-bluesman-lonnie-brooks-dies-at-83/


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and the winner is.......


Love these very long (high) notes.


----------



## Phil loves classical

One of my favourites


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is one absolutely great blues tune. Sure it is more rock but the blues is there (especially at 5:25). This appears to be the kind of music that Johnny Winter called Power Blues.


----------



## millionrainbows

From the ridiculous (above) to the sublime:


----------



## millionrainbows

From "An Offer You Can't Refuse:" This is Walter Horton (Big Walter) with Robert Nighthawk on guitar. Notice that the guitar is tuned down to D, and Walter is playing cross-harp using a "G" harmonica, the lowest-pitched standard harmonica available at that time. It really sits down low, and the groove is fantastic…it's all about "feel."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## millionrainbows

And now, a break from the Folk Music Hour...

Albert King, who played the guitar left-handed and upside down! In other words, he took a normally right-handed and strung guitar, simply turned it around upside down, and played it left-handed. This put his high strings on top, and his bass strings on bottom. This no doubt contributed to his unique bending style, as he had to "pull" the high strings to bend them, otherwise, he's run out of fingerboard space...

Note that this one is in the unusual key of Db, which gives the bass player the lowest "F" for the riff. This key may also be due to the fact that there are horns, ya think?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But ya gotta admitt Dutch plays a mean guitar


----------



## millionrainbows

I did not realize that Jimmie Vaughan could play this style of blues! Now I know...


----------



## millionrainbows

I always liked Canned Heat, as long as Bob Hite and Alan Wilson were in it. This is from the first album on Liberty, with the very distinctive voice and harp of Al Wilson. There will never be another bluesman like him!


----------



## millionrainbows

Another Canned Heat track, Sugar Bee. This is from Hallelujah, soon to be released in remastered form as a HDCD from Japan. Only $30 or so...


----------



## JeffD




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Boot Hamilton

No love for Sam Lay's' '*Mojo Workin'* w/ the Butterfield band? (Friends of mine).

I was Sammy's piano played for a couple years in the late '60's.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

No list is complete (may have missed 'em in this thread) w/o Muddy's *Hootchie Cootchie* and *Still a Fool*.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

millionrainbows said:


> From "An Offer You Can't Refuse:" This is Walter Horton (Big Walter) with Robert Nighthawk on guitar. Notice that the guitar is tuned down to D, and Walter is playing cross-harp using a "G" harmonica, the lowest-pitched standard harmonica available at that time. It really sits down low, and the groove is fantastic…it's all about "feel."


I like it dark and low, like this. But wouldn't it have been better with more depressing lyrics?


----------



## MattB

The forever amazing Jessie Mae Hemphill.


----------



## millionrainbows

@Boot Hamilton, speaking of Paul Butterfield, here's an old song I have a renewed interest in. I think Jimmie Vaughan could sing this one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mo' Butter...


----------



## millionrainbows

Paul Buttefield's Better Days, with Geoff Muldaur and Amos Garrett. Great stuff, on Bearsville.


----------



## millionrainbows

A Great song, from the same album. Geoof Muldaur on vocals. He sounds like Doctor John, don't he?


----------



## millionrainbows

Alexander Moore. Listen to the great break in here. I like his chromatic bass lines and descending chords.


----------



## millionrainbows

z


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Boot Hamilton

millionrainbows said:


> Mo' Butter...


What th...... Am I seeing Elvin Bishop in that photo TWICE?!









Twin brother?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chain black and blue


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> A Great song, from the same album. Geoof Muldaur on vocals. He sounds like Doctor John, don't he?


That's not Muldaur on vocals. This one here features Geoff.


----------



## Casebearer

millionrainbows said:


> Paul Buttefield's Better Days, with Geoff Muldaur and Amos Garrett. Great stuff, on Bearsville.


Nice. Through this I came to look up Amos Garrett. Here's a beautiful dreamy blues. The playing on the mini guitar looks a bit akward but it sounds great. How to play slide without a slide.






I didn't know this song but it's a 59 classic by Santo and Johnny Farina brothers.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> That's not Muldaur on vocals. This one here features Geoff.


It made me curious who did the vocals if it ain't Muldaur. So I looked up the line up on Rate Your Music. There are a few possibilities according to the liner notes. I'm guessing the vocals are done by Ronnie Baron. Listen and compare this one for instance






And you know what, he worked with Dr. John!


----------



## Casebearer

This Ronnie Barron is really great. Glad I discovered him here.


----------



## Casebearer

A very early Dr. John & Ronnie Barron song...


----------



## Boot Hamilton

Sleepwalk has been a favorite ever since it's release. That steel guitar always grabbed me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Boot Hamilton said:


> Sleepwalk has been a favorite ever since it's release. *That steel guitar always grabbed me.*


Here is a killer steel guitar song:


----------



## Agamemnon

Can we all agree that Robert Johnson is the best blues artist and so good or blues defining that in a sense he makes all other blues obsolete (like Hank Williams does for country)? Or is this a subject of discussion for some?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Agamemnon said:


> Can we all agree that Robert Johnson is the best blues artist and so good or blues defining that in a sense he makes all other blues obsolete (like Hank Williams does for country)? Or is this a subject of discussion for some?


I can't agree. Robert Johnson certainly was one of the greatest original blues artists but there were many others.

However, my favorite blues artist, Johnny Winter, had this to say of Robert Johnson:



> Robert Johnson knocked me out--he was a genius. ... He sure was better than everybody else.


quote from _Raisin Cain, The Wild and Raucous Story of Johnny Winter_, by Mary Lou Sullivan


----------



## SixFootScowl

Agamemnon said:


> Can we all agree that Robert Johnson is the best blues artist and so good or blues defining that in a sense he makes all other blues obsolete (like Hank Williams does for country)? Or is this a subject of discussion for some?


Start a thread on it. I am sure there will be discussion. RJ does not make all other blues obsolete, but great he was, for sure.

And Hank can't make all other country obsolete because Johnny Cash was just as big as Hank, bigger in that Cash appealed to a much wider audience. Hank is Country. Cash is America.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

millionrainbows said:


>


That's the kind of blues I like!


----------



## Casebearer

Best Dutch blues ever: Cuby and the Blizzards. This one's live in Belgium


----------



## norman bates

Agamemnon said:


> Can we all agree that Robert Johnson is the best blues artist and so good or blues defining that in a sense he makes all other blues obsolete (like Hank Williams does for country)? Or is this a subject of discussion for some?


I definitely disagree, but maybe I don't get him. I much prefer guys like Robert Pete Williams or Skip James.


----------



## norman bates




----------



## MattB

Waking up to *Gregg Allman*'s _Tears Tears Tears_...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Sounds good!

...........


----------



## Jay




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jay said:


>


Got that record its a killer, love Season of the Witch with Steven Stills not blues but great


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Mowgli

I like Muddy, Johnny, Alvin Lee, Canned Heat & The Stones...Robert J & Howlin Wolf even more but 
Stone Crazy just trips my trigger. This is the wildest blues I know and it suits me.

The Stones joined Muddy Waters at Buddy's lounge in Chicago back in the 80's on their night off.
What else would the Stones do on their night off in Chicago? Jam with their idol.

Stone Crazy.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

...and duh! How could I forget Jimi Hendrix? I named my dog Midnight Lightning FFS.
I could play different videos of Stevie Ray Vaughan playing Voodoo Chile for hours (I have).
This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mowgli

I had posted some decent Wolf footage (Shake For Me) on my FB TL March '16 but YT kilt it.
Here's the story & what's left

"Howlin' Wolf plays guitar along with Hubert Sumlin during an energetic performance from the 1964 American Folk and Blues Festival tour. In 1964 Howlin' Wolf toured Europe as part of the American Folk Blues Festival tour produced by German promoters Horst Lippmann and Fritz Rau. During the tour Wolf's guitarist Hubert Sumlin would make the first recordings under his own name. The following year 'The Wolf' appeared on the television show "Shindig" at the insistence of The Rolling Stones, who were scheduled to appear on the same program and had covered "Little Red Rooster" on an early album."
The deleted Shake For Me video would go here 

But here's something from The Howlin Wolf Story DVD




and more Wolf stuff...
"That whole session is on his DVD. During that session he tells off Son House for being a drunken loser and wasting his talent because he was getting sloppy and obnoxious. Great DVD for a Wolf fan." 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Howlin-Wolf-Story-History/dp/B0000DJZ81
http://www.howlinwolf.com/dvd/dvd.htm


----------



## Mowgli

From that same 1964 American Folk and Blues Festival session
Sunnyland Slim on the keys on the Wolf video? Anyone know for sure?











The second video:

1. It`s You My Baby (Luandrew) 2. Love You Woman (Sumlin) 3. Everytime I Get To Drinking (Luandrew) 4. When I Feel Better (Sumlin) 5. Blues Anytime (Dixion) 6. I Love (Sumlin) 7. Leavy Camp Moan (Luandrew) 8. My Baby (Dixon) 9. Hubert`s Blues (Sumlin) 10. We Gonna Jump (Luandrew) 11. Big Legged Woman (Temple) 12. Too Late For Me To Pray (Luandrew)


----------



## tdc

Hendrix - Red House live


----------



## Mowgli

Muddy/Stones @ Buddy Guy's Checkerboard Lounge in the 80's
The DVD/CD combo only cost me about $15 IIRC


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Casebearer

From the time when great hits really hit you.


----------



## cwarchc

Another one of the "old" guys


----------



## millionrainbows

Mike Bloomfield, from one of the Norman Dayron-produced albums.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jimmie Vaughan, from The Fabulous Thunderbirds.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The blues that is the best is mine. Hakuna matata! See you friday


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SONDEK

Still enjoying George - all these years later...


----------



## SONDEK

Roy knew what he was doing too. A tragic loss.

(Roy's playing is worth sitting through the preamble on this outing...)


----------



## Jay




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## tdc

Sometimes a blues song just hits you in that spot, scratches an itch, soothes your soul. Its a therapeutic thing.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

The best version of Hendrix's "Red House" is included on this CD. It is the alternate, and superior, studio take which was included on British LPs. Unfortunately, it is not possible to hear it as a YouTube file, so get the CD and judge for yourself.


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's one of my favorite B.B. King songs. God, he could play & sing so good when he was younger! I hear a definite influence on Mike Bloomfield here...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> The best version of Hendrix's "Red House" is included on this CD. It is the alternate, and superior, studio take which was included on British LPs. Unfortunately, it is not possible to hear it as a YouTube file, so get the CD and judge for yourself.


That is my favorite Hendrix album because it is all blues. Definitely a must have album for any Hendrix fan.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Speaking of blues albums by artists who were not primarily blues artists, you all have to get Clapton's "From the Cradle" album (Track list from back cover). Here is the cover image and one of the songs:


----------



## bharbeke

Fritz Kobus said:


> Speaking of blues albums by artists who were not primarily blues artists, you all have to get Clapton's "From the Cradle" album (Track list from back cover). Here is the cover image and one of the songs:


I'd say about half of those songs are great in the studio, and others have been done to great effect by Clapton in his live shows.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What's this all about. Nine months and not one blues video posted! I'll fix that!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Plenty of Blues at this site, some free download others streamed.

https://archive.org/search.php?query=blues&and[]=mediatype%3A"audio"


----------



## jegreenwood

I don't listen to blues albums that often, but I had this going yesterday. I almost didn't post it as Youtube seriously damages the sound of his guitar.

Edit - sounds much better on Tidal. (I have it on CD.)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Ehab

Some people argue over the talent of Joe Bonamassa and whether he's as original as Gary More.
Do you agree? Why?


----------



## bharbeke

I don't know how to rate originality. I love hundreds of recordings from each guitarist.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Muddy Waters Rollin' Stone


----------



## Ehab

Stevie at his best...RIP.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny at his best...RIP.


----------



## starthrower

bharbeke said:


> I don't know how to rate originality. I love hundreds of recordings from each guitarist.


The only way to know is to go all the way back to the 20s and 30s and listen to everybody. But who knows what those cats were listening to? It grew out of the regional and folk traditions. I know one thing, the younger guys like SRV, and John Mayer today are heavily influenced by Albert King. And Robert Johnson was a huge influence on the whole modern blues movement, and guitar players.

One cat I really like today is Doyle Bramhall II. He's more of a soul music artist. He's a good guitar player, but it's more about well rounded artistry. Songwriting and soulful vocals. He's from the south and he sounds very authentic, unlike Joe Bonamassa who is a accomplished guitarist, but lacks that authenticity and southern soul because he's from the northern suburbs.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Here's one from 1928, Lucille Bogan, one of the few of her tracks that can be posted on a family site, Amazon rate her record "explicit" not surprising considering her main source of income.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sonny Boy Williamson, "Harp from the south"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Sonny Boy Williamson, "Harp from the south"


That is a TOTALLY AWESOME tune. Here are some great covers of it:


----------



## millionrainbows

The Fabulous Funderburgh....






The incomparable Sam Myers on harmonica. Notice he's playing a low "G" harp, and the guitar is tuned to D, and playing what is normally the "E" position, like Jimmy Reed.






Sam Myers on a classic early recording. This guy is definitely the real deal.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sam Myers, great singer, and listen to the way he phrases on the harmonica. This really drives.


----------



## Guest

First-tier status as guitar player - one of the all-time greats - RIP June 14, 1995


----------



## millionrainbows

I can't get enough of Sam Myers...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just made a little playlist with 3 blues albums: Billy F Gibbons & Robben Ford's newest and Tedeschi Trucks Band-Let Me Get By. Just have to hear all of Kurzwellen by Stockhausen


----------



## millionrainbows

It's still blues, isn't it? It's just...not quite traditional.


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> It's still blues, isn't it? It's just...not quite traditional.


It's blues and it's great!


----------



## philoctetes

Charlie Musselwhite doing what he does


----------



## Dorsetmike

Gary B.B. Coleman; Sky is Crying


----------



## Dorsetmike

Two and a half hours of slow blues, don't overdose


----------



## Dorsetmike

Or if you prefer vintage, some Muddy Waters.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

Here's Kid Bangham, whom I feel deserves more recognition. He's from up north in Massachsetts, I think...he played with The Thunderbirds for 4 years.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

@fritzkobus - my apologies if you've already posted this but I am just way too lazy to work through 13 pages of posts...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> @fritzkobus - my apologies if you've already posted this but I am just way too lazy to work through 13 pages of posts...


Quite all right Frank. That is one of my all time favorite Johnny Winter performances. I am sure I have posted that before, maybe on the current listening thread. Thanks for re-posting it!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Big Mama Thornton, Hound dawg


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

I'm still on a Sam Myers/Anson Funderburgh roll...


----------



## Dorsetmike

T Bone Walker, Stormy Monday


----------



## millionrainbows

Anson Funderburgh, endorsed by the Dallas Blues Society. Notice how melodic his playing is, not overly-reliant on string bending, but more like a jazz player who thinks in terms of melodic lines.


----------



## Rach Man

millionrainbows said:


> Anson Funderburgh, endorsed by the Dallas Blues Society. Notice how melodic his playing is, not overly-reliant on string bending, but more like a jazz player who thinks in terms of melodic lines.


I'm a big fan of Anson Funderburgh. But I must say, possibly to your dismay, that I am not a fan of Sam Lay. Millionrainbows, you commented that Anson is melodic and doesn't rely on string bending. I agree. I always thought that he had a machine-gun type of playing (at times). He hits fast, crisp, clear notes that are aimed directly at you. I do like his playing style.

Here is Anson playing along with Delbert McClinton. It's a little different from his own CDs but he has great leads and really tasty fills.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

This link has plenty of blues content, some free download, some streaming, I have filtered for audio only, there are options for movies, text and other options. Using the "Search" you can specify artists, or composers, other genre etc.

https://archive.org/search.php?query=blues&and[]=mediatype%3A%22audio%22


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> This link has plenty of blues content, some free download, some streaming, I have filtered for audio only, there are options for movies, text and other options. Using the "Search" you can specify artists, or composers, other genre etc.
> 
> https://archive.org/search.php?query=blues&and[]=mediatype%3A%22audio%22


Nice site but clearly some copyrighted material is listed there.


----------



## millionrainbows

And now, from Canada:


----------



## millionrainbows

A great version of an Allan Toussaint song, by Richard Newell, aka 'King Biscuit Boy.' Listen to the dramatic depth of this song; Shakespearian in scope.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rare footage of King Biscuit Boy in action. Lip-synched, but what the hey.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

One of my favorites. Richard Newell is a great entertainer, vocalist, and harpist.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Metairie Road

One of the great musical influences of my life.

Hound Dog Taylor

He said in an interview once that "I couldn't sing and couldn't play worth a sh1t, but I sure made it sound good!"

And never did a Sears-Roebuck guitar and amp sound so good.

So remember - Never let a complete lack of talent stop you from persuing your musical dreams.

*Gimme back my wig*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## SixFootScowl

A whole lot of give me backs here including hair, peg leg, false teeth, and glass eye:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Juke, Little Walter


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

Jimmy Reed, Big boss man


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

With Willie Dixon on acoustic bass and Big Walter Horton on harmonica.


----------



## Merl

Here ya go Fritz.....


----------



## millionrainbows

B.B. King said that Peter Green's playing gave him chills. That's a high complement, indeed.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is Jesse Thomas, one of my favorites. Listen to his unique chord voicings, and his solo-style fingerpicking. He could make great music all by himself.


----------



## millionrainbows

Another unique Jesse Thomas recording.


----------



## norman bates

(I'm not sure why it's called this way, since it's a song with lyrics...)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sonny Boy Williamson, Eyesight to the blind


----------



## starthrower

Even the Dalai Lama digs Mac!


----------



## millionrainbows

The great Alan Wilson.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jay




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best blues? The blues is bad


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best blues? The blues is bad


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Love Johnny Winter <3 ok then...Billy Gibbons (BFG) has a new album called the Big Bad Blues.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Love Johnny Winter <3 ok then...Billy Gibbons (BFG) has a new album called the Big Bad Blues.


Listened to the clips. It is a unique style. Like that he did Rollin' and Tumblin'. Definitely got a voice for the blues.


----------



## millionrainbows

This makes me feel good, very good!


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## starthrower

2 CD set loaded with great performances.


----------



## starthrower

Little By Little x 2


----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

@starthrower, I tell you, the best Junior Wells album to get is "Blues Hit Big Town." It's where I learned all my high-note harmonica stuff. The album is live. This here is just an office demo:


----------



## millionrainbows

Junior Wells, playing first (blow) position. That's how he gets those high notes, they're blow notes only.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

Lucille Bogan - Sloppy drunk


----------



## Dorsetmike

Basie & Joe Williams, - Everyday I have the blues; and other tracks


----------



## Dorsetmike

Joe Turner and Joe Williams, Singin' the blues


----------



## Dorsetmike

The Trumpet Kings Meet Joe Turner


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Jay




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Sad Al




----------



## cwarchc

These sisters are pretty damn good at the blues.
I saw them last year, brilliant live show


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## cheregi

millionrainbows said:


>


i'll have to investigate this guy further, i love this kind of purely straight-ahead straight-up sound - but also, celeste? harpsichord????

anyway i'm sure both these have been posted but just in case:


----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

And now, for something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter. Mean Mistreater with Willie Dixon on bass and "Big Walter" Horton on harmonica.


----------



## millionrainbows

Note the ultra-simple bass line in "My Woman is Tired of Me Lyin'." The tune also contains one of his most signature harmonica turn-around riffs.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


>


I dig it. Pretty dark song! :lol: Great pedal steel playing.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I originally downloaded this along with about 50 others from Internet Archive, but can't find it there now; I see it is available from Amazon and a couple of other sites though as "The only Blues Album you'll ever need".


----------



## millionrainbows

I like Lightnin' Hopkins OK, but he's not one of my favorites. This track sounds real good, though. Sounds like Sonny Terry on harmonica.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## erki

My first blues record was *Buddy Guy, Junior Mance & Junior Wells: Buddy and The Juniors*.
I have listened this hundred times at least.






This is my all time favourite along with Kooper, Bloomfield, Green....... *Steamhammer*.


----------



## erki

While living in Minneapolis in 1990's I went to see this guy couple of times. Great young blues *Jonny Lang*


----------



## millionrainbows

erki said:


> My first blues record was *Buddy Guy, Junior Mance & Junior Wells: Buddy and The Juniors*.
> I have listened this hundred times at least.


Hello erkl! If you like Junior Wells, I feel this CD is the best Junior Wells of all time.


----------



## norman bates

I'm not sure if it's been posted already but:
Charles Brown - Drifting blues(1945)






I love the laidback feel of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## erki

The Dead Weather - Horehound
Very interesting sound!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## norman bates

^
That version of Hound dog is phenomenal.

The Emperor - Tough de Times (things getting though) 1957


----------



## SanAntone

t-bone walker | stormy monday






If I've played this song once I've played it 1,000 times, in the bars in Shreveport, Louisiana where I grew up and started my life as a musician.


----------



## SanAntone

*mose allison | seventh son*






The inimitable Mose Allison, from Tippo, Mississippi, that white boy can sure sing the blues. But his originals are really what to listen to.

*mose allison | your mind is on vacation *








> It was said that Allison was a social critic before Bob Dylan and a music satirist before Randy Newman. His music influenced many blues and rock artists, including Jimi Hendrix, the Rolling Stones, Tom Waits, the Yardbirds, John Mayall, J. J. Cale, the Who (who made "Young Man Blues" a staple of their live performances), and Georgie Fame, who described him as "more important than Bob Dylan".


*Van Morrison* and *Georgie Fame* put a record of nothing but Mose.

Tell Me Something: The Songs of Mose Allison

View attachment 155559


----------



## Jay




----------



## norman bates

SanAntone said:


> *mose allison | seventh son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inimitable Mose Allison, from Tippo, Mississippi, that white boy can sure sing the blues. But his originals are really what to listen to.


He's one of those musicians I have to listen much more of what I know. I listened just a couple of his work a long time ago, and while I didn't like him as a singer I was impressed also by his ability as a songwriter. I remember even a couple of surprising angular tunes that reminded me of Monk (but without just copying Monk). Unfortunately I don't even remember what were those album (altough I remember Your mind is on vacation was there).


----------



## norman bates

Karen Dalton - Blues on the ceiling


----------



## Red Terror

norman bates said:


> Karen Dalton - Blues on the ceiling


She did some hard livin'. RIP.


----------



## SanAntone

*blind boy fuller | baby, i don't have to worry*


----------



## nikola

Jay said:


>


Inspired and sad little piece of music. I always loved it. From another time and another dimension.


----------



## nikola

norman bates said:


> Karen Dalton - Blues on the ceiling


This is like music for people who hate music. Nice vocal performance (mostly talking) for monotone song where musically absolutely nothing happens. Although, she sounds like there's something wrong with her. Yeah, I believe that she did some hard livin', but this is a pretty much horrible musical experience for my ears. From the first to the last second it's the same thing. Her vocals remind me of what Beth Gibbons has done for 'Out of Season' album - brilliant, dark and depressing album... it's almost like this, but with actual musical substance and diversity.


----------



## SanAntone

*charlie parr | 1922 blues*






*From Wikipedia,* the free encyclopedia



> Charlie Parr is an American country blues musician. Born in Austin, Minnesota,[2] he spent part of his childhood in Hollandale[3] before starting his music career in Duluth. His influences include Charlie Patton, Bukka White, Reverend Gary Davis, Dave Van Ronk, and Mississippi John Hurt. He plays a Mule resonator, National resonator guitar, a fretless open-back banjo, and a twelve-string guitar, often in the Piedmont blues style.


----------



## SanAntone

*curley weaver | birmingham gambler*






*From Wikipedia*



> Weaver moved to Atlanta in 1925, where he worked as a laborer and performed on the streets and at social events.[1] He first recorded in 1928, for Columbia Records, and subsequently released records on several different labels. He recorded on his own during the 1920s and 1930s, first in the style taught by his mother and later in the spreading Piedmont style, but he was best known for duets with Blind Willie McTell, with whom he worked until the 1950s, and for his work with Barbecue Bob, Fred McMullen, and the harmonica and guitar player Buddy Moss.


----------



## Jay




----------



## norman bates




----------



## Dorsetmike

Big Mama Thornton - Hound Dog


----------



## tdc

According to Rick Beato the best blues is maybe by Oscar Peterson:


----------



## Jay

tdc said:


> According to Rick Beato the best blues is maybe by Oscar Peterson:


Miles would differ with Mr. Beato; he's quoted as having said that Peterson had to "_learn _how to play the blues." It wasn't a compliment.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tdc

Jay said:


> Miles would differ with Mr. Beato; he's quoted as having said that Peterson had to "_learn _how to play the blues." It wasn't a compliment.


In my view Peterson and Miles were both musical geniuses, but when it comes to the blues I generally like it with some electric guitars and some serious string bending with vibrato. The jazz cats just don't bend the strings like that.

When I think of 'best blues' what comes to mind for me are things like _Red House_ by Hendrix, Zeppelin's cover of _I Can't Quit You Babe_, Stevie Ray Vaughan's playing and stuff like this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kind Hearted Woman (early rendition):





Kind Hearted Woman (later rendition):


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jay

New to me, but it seems there're a lot of these guys out there.


----------

